# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Kλώσσα αλλάζει φωλιά.

## melios

μια κοτα μου εκατσε κλοσσα πριν 6 μερες σημερα οπως καθε μερα σηκωνεται για 5 λεπτα να φαει και να πιει στο γυρισμο βρηκε αλλη κοτα να καθεται στην θεση της εκατσε στην διπλανη θεση και ξεκηνησε να κλωσαει αλλα αυγα ενω εφυγε η πρωτη δεν γυρναει στα δικα της.

Να την βαλω με το ζορι στα πρωτα η να την αφησω στα καινουργια?

----------


## xarhs

αμα ειναι ιδιες οι φωλιες μπορει αυριο να γινει παλι το ιδιο......... ασε που μπορει να γεννησει αλλη κοτα αυγα μεσα στη φωλια της και να μπερδευτουν παλια με καινουργια....
εγω λεω προς το παρον με καποιο τροπο να απομονωσεις τις αλλες κοτες απο εκεινο το μερος και να βαλεις στη νεα φωλια τα αυγα της

και στη παλια φωλια να την πας δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα.......... αλλα η κλωσσα μπαινει παντα σε ξεχωριστο μερος

----------

